# Paranormal 250c and paranormal 166



## clydern (29/10/18)

Hey guys I would like to know if these mods panels are interchangeable? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique (29/10/18)

Yes they are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (29/10/18)

Yeah. Only difference is screen/chip/front panel internals .


----------



## clydern (29/10/18)

M.Adhir said:


> Yeah. Only difference is screen/chip/front panel internals .


Thank you buddy 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------

